# EC TOMORROW HELP!!!!!



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

I am having my EC tomorrow at 9:45am and im am getting really nervous, what does sedation feel like? i suffer with anxiety will sedation make it worse or just relax me?

i went for scan on Monday and i have 5 follies on the right and i now have 3 on the left now instead of 2 so they did grow well over the weekend and i am really pleased.

if anyone can give me any advice about EC i will be extremely gratefull.

thanks girls xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hunni

it is ok i promise

i was so scared the first time and i remember telling the nurse this, sedation is great and it is the best sleep you will ever have

being nervous is very normal, the staff are great and will look after you really well


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

You will be fine i was very nervous, we all are.  Its the unkown but i dont remember anything so dont worry they will give you enough pain relief and sedation that you dont feel and dont remember anything.  I dont even remember being taken back to the recovery.  AT least being first thing it will be over and done with and you will be home in the afternoon.  Let us know how you get on.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was so scared of the anaethetic and am everytime, but it is ok, I also ask to take my friend into the anaesthetic room to hold my hand and this helps, also you could ask for something to relax you like valium when you get there I take this before ET. Good Luck thing of you baby and  this is part of the course and hopefully THE SPECIAL EGG is in there!!

I never had apin or bleeding afterwards

L x


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

thanks girls you really helped me alot   im going to b               

i will let u know how i get on

xxxx


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dont worry, its absolutely fine. You will fall nicely off to sleep and you wont remember a thing. I didn't think I had been sleeping at all but in fact I was outters!!!!! There wont be any pain either. Good Luck for lots of lovely eggs.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck chally hope you get a few good eggs... we all worry but its not half as bad as you think it will be i promise


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just wanted to say good luck for this morning Chally. I'll be thinking of you  
As others have said you will not know anythng about it - the sedation is good stuff and works really quickly. The bit you are aware of is no worse than the scans you have already had. The staff are all really lovely and will do their best to keep your anxiety levels down I'm sure. Hope you get lots of lovely eggs.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck Chally!  Guess I'm posting too late and you're already there though....

Let us know what happens & I'm sure it's all going to be fine.  I was v nervous too but no pain and felt great after.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck today chally, its come round quick


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi chally only just seen your messages, hope ec went well you will love sedation it is the best stuff ever.

let us know how you got on. xx


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

hi girls thankyou for your lovely messages.

it wasn't as pain free as i thought i was fine when they did the left ovary i was really out of it and i don't know wether the drugs wore off but i felt the right ovary and nearly jumped off the bed so they increased the meds. i don't remember much of anything else lol

i am so excited!!!! they collected 8 eggs and even better they phoned this morning and told my DP (i was still in bed) that 7 HAD FERTILISED!!!!  

I am going in tomorrow for ET wish me luck.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done hun and thats great news, well apart from the pain

good luck with et


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done Chally thats great news. Good luck for ET tomorrow hun x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done that is brilliant news about the egg colection.  SOrry it wasnt as pain free as hoped but at least its all over with now.  ET is fine you hardly feel anything.  Good luck for tom.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

well done chally, 7 embies is brilliant.  Good luck for ET!


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well done Chally, thats great. The vert best of luck for ET and your 2 ww


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done chally. 7 fertilized is great good luck for et .


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hope your ET went ok Chally and that they snuggle in. 
I wont be posting over the weekend as we have friends staying over for the weekend so catch up Sunday ladies. Have a good one.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope your transfers gone well chally and you are pupo


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi chally hope et went well. get lots of rest


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello chally   im sorry hun i havent posted before now   Congratulations on ur eggs hun  
I hope your et went ok today for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

chally chally where are you?

how was transfer?


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Hope ec went well!!

Sarah x


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

hi girls sorry it took so long to reply i haven't moved off the sofa since ET but it went great, i didn't feel a thing.

i am pleased to say that all 7 embies survived to ET and i had 2 put back in and im now waiting now to see if any will be frozen but they said there is a good chance that some of them will b.

I can't stand the pessaries they have told me to keep doing them rectally for now.

I was wondering if someone could answer a question for me, i am a little embarrassed to ask but im getting a white discharge from my vagina and i want to know if this is normal? also the cramping in my stomach has completely dissapeared?

i really want to thank you great girls for all your support so thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

try not to be embarassed hun

sounds quite normal too be, the thing with the 2ww is everyone has different things happen


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Chally.  Cyclogest is not very pleasant but you do get used to it!
Good luck for your 2ww.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good luck Chally xxx


----------

